# Claas 66 Rollant round baler



## zangledworf (Apr 30, 2011)

There is one coming up at auction and was wondering what any of you might know about these balers, and if they are any good. All I have ever used is new holland round balers but this one looks to be in good shape. It has netwrap and wide pickup. Do these balers make good tight bales?


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

I sometimes borrow one of my friends Rollant 62S round baler and have been pretty happy with it. The 62S that I use is the same style of baler (fixed chamber with the rollers around the bale) and it also has the net wrap. It makes a 4x6 bale that is packed tight on the outside, but the center will be a little less packed. As far as the net wrap, I greatly prefer it over twine, but the auto-wrap mechanism on the baler I use is broken, so I have to get off and manualy cut the wrap after each bale is covered (the electric/hydraulic controls have been rigged up to allow the wraping to still be done from the tractor seat). The smallest tractor I have run this baler on is our Ford 5000 and it did a fine job, it just worked it a little hard when the bale was almost finished and I was pulling up-hill.

The only problem that I have had with the baler is that sometimes that hay won't start to roll in the chamber when you first start a bale and that causes the pickup to become clogged. Maybe with the 66s wider pickup and other changes that I'm not aware of, this has been fixed. This also may be due to the fact that all I bale is dry grass hay.

Hope this helps. Good luck at the auction.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Nieghbor had a 260,it made a nice bale that was soft center.He complained about the chains being metric.big chain on each side was $800.And the dealer were he bought it droped the Claas line so he traded for a Vermeer.


----------

